

Fusiontables  - vijayr
http://code.google.com/apis/fusiontables/

======
hallmark
For those as confused as me, I did a bare minimum of Googling. Google Fusion
Tables was first announced in June 2009, and they just released an API.

Original announcement: [http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/google-
fusion-tab...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/google-fusion-
tables.html)

------
vijayr
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0xnk9zFQpY>

